# cichlid pic



## always35 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi guys
here is a pic of my cichlid tank, soon to be converted to marine

always


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Is that a Ram? (The lowest one)


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

thats some nice fish, good luck with your marine tank. Are you thinking about a reef or fish only?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

nice tank!


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

I see a front!!

What nice fish!


----------



## always35 (Mar 29, 2006)

BlackArchFish said:


> Is that a Ram? (The lowest one)


no it's not a ram it's a obliquiden

always


----------



## always35 (Mar 29, 2006)

PerculaClown said:


> thats some nice fish, good luck with your marine tank. Are you thinking about a reef or fish only?


Thanx
It will be fish only don't fancy the extra work with a reef

always


----------



## always35 (Mar 29, 2006)

Laura Ann said:


> I see a front!!
> 
> What nice fish!


 Yeah for big fish they are quite peaceful

always


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

always35 said:


> Yeah for big fish they are quite peaceful
> 
> always


Yup, they are a nice fish. They can live 18 + years, did you know that?

I just love their long fins, makes them look eleagnt!


----------



## always35 (Mar 29, 2006)

Laura Ann said:


> Yup, they are a nice fish. They can live 18 + years, did you know that?
> 
> I just love their long fins, makes them look eleagnt!



Wow thats a good value for money fish then !!!!!!!!

I used to have 1 that was about 20 cm / 8 inches , I traded him in to make way for a marine set up


always


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

It sure is! 

If I get a bigger tank (other than the bigger tank for my africans) I plan on doing a front set-up. Such beautiful guys!


----------



## always35 (Mar 29, 2006)

Laura Ann said:


> It sure is!
> 
> If I get a bigger tank (other than the bigger tank for my africans) I plan on doing a front set-up. Such beautiful guys!


Wow Laura Ann
that'll be stunning ! you could try a breeding colony, would be awesome

always


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

That's a nice tank mate.


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

I agree! I just need a job to pay for all this stuff!! Maybe a bigger house too:smile:

Robert (my man) had a breeding colony a few years back, and he is DYING to have another front tank!


----------



## always35 (Mar 29, 2006)

Cichlid Man said:


> That's a nice tank mate.



cheers m8 
which cichlids do you have?

always


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

always35 said:


> cheers m8
> which cichlids do you have?
> 
> always


I think you ment to ask the question, which cichlids don't I have! lol.
I couldn't really tell you on the top of my head. I'm planning on setting up a South American dwarf cichlid tank, as I don't have many SA cichlids at the moment.
Also, I don't have any Fronys on the go, I have some Lamprologus species which look similar though.
CM


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

always35 said:


> cheers m8
> which cichlids do you have?
> 
> always


I think you ment to ask the question, which cichlids don't I have! lol.
I couldn't really tell you on the top of my head. I'm planning on setting up a South American dwarf cichlid tank, as I don't have many SA cichlids at the moment.
Also, I don't have any Fronys on the go, I have some Lamprologus species which look similar though.
CM


----------

